# At the river side (25 liters of Ryuboku)



## Levinen (23 May 2009)

Hey England, UKAPS hello! 

Levine'm from Hungary, an enthusiastic aquascaper. Keymaker highly recommended for this site, and so many viewers, reading. I thought that the nano akvÃ¡riumomat roamer here to give me an opinion about it. At home I got a pretty good assessment, but I am interested in a truly unbiased public opinion known as well. Heard a lot about your country's famous aquascapers and I hope they will also comment. I'm glad to be here!






Front view





Latest front view





Latest side view





Hyphessobrycon amandae 





Crystal red mom


*My blog: http://levinen.blogspot.com/*


----------



## Nelson (23 May 2009)

hi and welcome  .
tank looks great.plants really healthy.any chance of some more stats.lighting,ferts,substrate etc.
thanks


----------



## Mark Evans (23 May 2009)

i love it, the side view holds my attention for longer. both front and side views work well.

maybe, it could work almost as a corner tank?.....

maybe there is room for more plants in the foreground of the front view, but all in all a nice set up   

peliea looks good


----------



## samc (23 May 2009)

have to agree its a nice little setup and interesting too look at   

i also thought that pelia looks great


----------



## LondonDragon (23 May 2009)

Welcome aboard  nice looking nano, love the wild feel of it, the pellia and bolbits are great


----------



## GreenNeedle (23 May 2009)

Love it , love it, love it.

Exactly the vibrant style of tank I like 

Welcome to UKaps

AC


----------



## viktorlantos (23 May 2009)

i remember i've seen this tank somewhere   
Hey Levi, nice post man!

UKAPS inspired many of us in the past. So the ball is on our court now to came up with more appealing aquascape from Hungary.


----------



## keymaker (23 May 2009)

Nice to see yet another fellow Hungarian aquascaper here!  Way to go Levi.


----------



## Levinen (24 May 2009)

Thank you for the welcome!     I will soon write to the parameters of the aquarium, but now I have to go.
Hi Victor and Keymaker here too!


----------



## Woodpecker (25 May 2009)

Hi,

A lovely aquascape!

It is visually very striking with a lot of cantrast in the plant texture.  It made me stop to explore all the detail - plus you have crystal red shrimp in there too!    

Regards,
Sue


----------



## Tony Swinney (25 May 2009)

Hi Levine'm, and welcome to Ukaps   

This is a lovely looking tank - great colours in there.  What is the plant in the picture of the Ember Tetras, I love the shape of the leaves ?  Is that pellia ?

Thanks

Tony


----------



## Levinen (25 May 2009)

Tonser said:
			
		

> Hi Levine'm, and welcome to Ukaps
> 
> This is a lovely looking tank - great colours in there.  What is the plant in the picture of the Ember Tetras, I love the shape of the leaves ?  Is that pellia ?
> 
> ...



Hi Tonser

Thank you for welcome! Yes, the Pellia, or the official name, Monosolenium tenerum. This is one of my favorite plants.


----------



## rawr (25 May 2009)

Hello and welcome! This aquascape looks great, there's amazing contrast there and it looks natural as a result, which I always like - nice one.


----------



## Levinen (27 May 2009)

*Hello again! Here are the details of the aquarium.*

Start date: 2009.01.29.

Tank: 40x25x25 (25l)

Lighting: DIY with 1x24w Dulux L Daylight (5400K) Osram

Filtration: Eheim 2211 (300l/h) ceramic rings

Substrate: basalt and quartz sand, JBL AquaBasis plus

Fertilizer: KNo3, K2So4, KH2Po4, Micro+, carbo

Co2: 2 kg cylinder, Dennerle regulator, glass diffuser and counter

Water parameters: Gh: 7 Kh: 6, Ph: 6,8-7, Po4: 0,8, No3: 3, Fe: 0,1

Dekorations: Savanna wood, basalt stones

Animals: 
6 x Hyphessobrycon amandae 
3 x Otocinclus affinis
4 x Caridina japonica
5 x Crystal red garnÃ©la (CRS)
2 x Crystal black (CBS)

Plants:
-Microsorium pteropus var. Narrow 
-Monosolenium tenerum 
-Pogostemon helferi 
-Cryptoryne wendtii "Tropica" 
-Vesicularia dubiana
-Bolbitis heudelotii
-Eleocharis parvula


----------

